# Divorce after 3 months



## cay_cynthia (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi all,

I am seeking a divorce after just 3 months because the marriage was based on several lies. The main lies is that I found out my spouse has a 3-month old. Which means he impregnated another woman during our relationship and had the baby all without telling me. I am only 21yr old and very focused on my education and career so I have no space for kids at all. I specifically told him this while dating. The kick in the belly is that he started suing for full custody of this baby. 

He lives in NJ and I live in NY; he has refused to live with me (now i feel it's because of the baby). He refused to share with me financially since marriage and openly told me that i pushed him to marry me. Maybe I was quite naive but we both agreed we would divorce. Therefore, I filed for divorce. We have no property or anything to contest but for some weird reason, he has refused to make himself available to sign the divorce papers. I don't understand why he is keeping me stranded. Any advice?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this. However, good on you for taking decisive action.

Do you have an attorney? There is a way to file the divorce and then if he does not respond the divorce is automatic.

I did a google search on "New York divorce spouse will not sign divorce papers". Here are two of the many sites that came up addressing how to get a "No Signature Required" divorce in New York.









Can I Get a Divorce in NY Without My Spouse's Consent?


What if your spouse won't respond to a divorce summons? What if you don't know where your spouse is? Visit our blog to learn about New York no-signature required divorce or call (914) 873-4410!



www.sarifriedman.com













How Do I Obtain a No Signature Required Divorce In New York? Brooklyn New York Lawyer Attorney Law Firm


718-530-0036 Brooklyn, NY Divorce Lawyers'. No Signature Divorces. Divorce by Publication by Brooklyn, NY Attorneys'. New York City Divorce Attorneys'




gilmerlegal.com


----------



## cay_cynthia (Jun 10, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> I'm sorry you are going through this. However, good on you for taking decisive action.
> 
> Do you have an attorney? There is a way to file the divorce and then if he does not respond the divorce is automatic.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the resource. I will look into it immediately. I am working with a divorce law firm but I fear that I have to pay extra so I just keep calling him to sign the documents. He claims he is busy. Not surprised because he never had time for me anyway. But once again, thank you!


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

cay_cynthia said:


> Thank you so much for the resource. I will look into it immediately. I am working with a divorce law firm but I fear that I have to pay extra so I just keep calling him to sign the documents. He claims he is busy. Not surprised because he never had time for me anyway. But once again, thank you!


You are just 21, with the rest of your life ahead of you. You should get this behind you as quickly as possible, so it becomes, at most, a tiny, not-too-memorable asterisk in your life. Whatever it costs to call your lawyer and get things sped up, consider it amortized over the next year or so and it might not seem so expensive. Just get it done and over with and be just a tad bit more careful about committing the next time.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am you married a man like this, that I think you are undoubtedly correct to divorce him, and that it is shameful after all he has done to you, to not immediately sign the papers.

He sounds like a really bad guy with no conscience. And you didn’t pressure him to marry you. He’s just an ass, looking to place blame on others for his own misdeeds.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry you find yourself here. He apparently doesn’t care about the divorce so he doesn’t want to cooperate (all about him, obvpiously). Hopefully, everything will be sorted quickly and very soon he’ll be just a bad memory.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

if it's tree months only, doesn't that qualify for annulment also?


----------

